# Ebenen Position bei zentriertem Seitenlayout



## Stefcore (30. August 2002)

Hossa,

hätte da ein Problem und zwar will ich die Position einer Ebene(DIV - tag) immer an einer bestimmten Stelle festlegen dabei ist jedoch der Inhalt meiner Seite zentriert positioniert.

Da der Layer aber nur absolut ausgerichtet werden kann, also immer von oben und von links und sich somit seine Position verändert sobald man die größe des Browserfensters variiert verändert sich dadurch auch das Layout der Seite.....und wer will das schon?

Hätte also einer von euch eine Idee wie ich dieses Problem aus der Weltschaffen kann.

Meine bisherige Überlegung bestand darin durch ein Java Script die Bildschirmbreite zu ermitteln und dann für die jeweilige Bildschirmauflösung den entsprechenden Abstand in einer Variable auszugeben. Aber ich weis auch nicht wie ich diese Variable an die entsprechende Stelle also das DIV tag ausgeben lassen kann.
Außerdem sobald jemand die größe des Fenster manuell ändert oder die Favouritenliste links im Browserbereich aktiviert hat, sieht die sache auch wieder übel aus.

Ich hoffe jemand hat noch ein paar Anregungen wie ich mit dieser Sache fertig werde.....!!


----------



## kasi (30. August 2002)

Also die Möglichkeit mit JAvaScript würde zwar funktionieren, ist aber
sehr umständlich.
Haben die Seiten denn eine feste Höhe und Breite oder variiert das?


----------



## Stefcore (30. August 2002)

Die Seite ist sozusagen in einer Tabelle generiert also mit Image Ready, dabei hat diese Tabelle eine feste Breite wenn der Inhalt größer wird zieht sich die ganze Tabelle in die Länge was aber unerheblich für die Ebene sein dürfte, da deren Position von der "Oberkante" des Browsers immer gleich bleibt.

Das Prinzip ist ähnlich wie bei web.de oder Ebay wo der gesamte Inhalt des Fensters gescrollt wird.


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (30. August 2002)

eine tabelle würde sich automatisch anpassen aber mit einem layer wäre es komplizierter


----------



## Stefcore (31. August 2002)

Nun ja das ist mir schon klar, aber da dieser Layer über dem, in einer Tabelle generiertem Seitenlayout schweben soll, ist mein Problem leider immer noch nicht gelöst!


----------



## HammerHe@rt (2. September 2002)

is ganz einfach *g*

es gibt dreamweaver extensions (letztlich javascript) welche es ermöglichen die Ebenen an bilder oder andere objekte zu snappen (quasi ranzuhängen)
somit werden die ebenen bei einer größenänderung des browsers mit den objekten mitgezogen und sind immer an der korrekten position

siehe mein tut im webmaster tutorial forum - "Navigationsmenü mit dreamweaver" oder so ähnlich

die extensions gibts bei http://www.projectseven.com

und dreamweaver bei macromedia ^^

mfG
Hammerhe@rt


----------

